# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Dr. J. Coy

## Jürgen M.

Heute gelesen:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/ratgeber/ges...rnaehrung.html#

*Empfehlenswert: Das Video mit Dr. Coy!*

Schöne Grüsse
Jürgen M.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürgen,

die Sache ist nicht ganz neu, aber schön, wenn auch die Bildzeitung darüber berichtet.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Konrad,

ich denke, man  kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen...

Liebe Grüsse Jürgen M.

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Jürgen,

ich bin grundsätzlich nachdenklich, wenn z.B. BILD einen mehrteiligen Bericht über die Coy-Diät veröffentlicht und parallel Werbung für das neu erschienene Buch des Autors macht. Aber okay, Forscher müssen auch leben, auch wenn Sie mehrere eigene Firmen haben. Also das finazielle Interesse von Dr. Coy ist nicht unerheblich.

Auch das Deutsche Krebsforschungszentrum geht auf seiner Internet-Seite weder auf das TKTL1-Gen ein, noch auf Zucker im Zusammenhang mit Krebs. Auch Dr. Coy beschreibt in seinem Lebenslauf http://www.johannescoy.de/
nicht, warum die Forschung des TKTL1-Gens beim dkfz nicht fortgeführt wurde.

Wenn man die Berichte soweit möglich verfolgt, stellt sich für mich der mögliche Effekt wie folgt dar:

-Es gibt einen Zusammenhang Krebs-TKTL1_positiv-Glukose
-Man muss davon ausgehen, dass alle soliden Karzinome TKTL1_positiv sein können, aber nicht zwangsläufig sein müssen. Leider fehlen hier momentan harte Daten (Ich kann sie ev. nur nicht finden)
-Eine schwedische Studie geht nur mittelbar vom Zucker-Verzehr aus, sondern von einem *erhöhten* Blutzuckerspiegel http://www.krebsernaehrung.de/images...nd%20krebs.pdf
Die ließe den Schluß zu, dass nur Menschen mit nicht oder schlecht eingestellter Diabetes Probleme im Regelkreis TKTL1-Glukose haben.

Da wir Menschen den Blutzucker nicht unter bestimmte Werte senken können, macht eine Coy-Diät nur dann Sinn, wenn in einem Test TKTL1_positiv nachgewiesen wird, der Blutzucker auf ein normales Maß gesenkt wird und wenn in ein paar Jahren ein TKTL1-Blocker auf den Markt kommt. Genauso beschreibt es auch Dr. Coy selbst http://www.krebsernaehrung.de/images/PDFs/pm2.pdf

Nochmals, um nicht mißverstanden zu werden:
Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass die Ernährung eine ganz wichtige Rolle bei der Entstehung und Therapierung von Krebs spielt. Ich glaube nur nicht, dass es so einfach ist, wie BILD es mal wieder darstellt.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürgen, du hast natürlich recht, nur wer intereesiert sich dafür?       Hallo Günter,  das Glukose / Krebsproblem ist ein uralter Hut. Jeder wie er kann.

Eine Raupe, wird nie direkt zum Schmetterling, was soll so ein Spruch?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Günter,

klar wird das Thema bei BILD vereinfacht dargestellt, fundierte Infos kannst Du z.B. auch hier nachlesen:

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Coy.htm

Die Thematik ist allemal interessant.

Schöne Grüsse
Jürgen M.

----------


## RuStra

> Heute gelesen:
> 
> http://www.bild.de/BILD/ratgeber/ges...rnaehrung.html#
> 
> *Empfehlenswert: Das Video mit Dr. Coy!*
> 
> Schöne Grüsse
> Jürgen M.


Auch das Buch von Dr. Coy habe ich heute bekommen - sehr empfehlenswert!

Nach Barry Sears ist das echt ne Steigerung !
(falls jemand den Sears nicht mitbekommen hat, hier kann man nachlesen)

Warum gibts kaum Herzkrebs?
Wieso haben Blauwale, die 120 Tonnen Biomasse ihr eigen nennen und Jahrzehnte alt werden, genauso wenig Probleme mit Krebs wie die meisten Tiere - wie passt das mit der Mutations-Theorie der Krebsenstehung zusammen, nach der doch pro gegebener Zell-Anzahl immer ein gewisser Prozentsatz mutiert?
usw. - von Coy kann man biologisch Erfrischendes hören.
( Nobelpreisträger Lederberg: "Wie vermeiden Wale und Riesenkraken ein einziges neoplastisches Ereignis in ihrer riesigen Biomasse?")

Aber auch seine eigene Geschichte bzw. die Irrwege seiner Entdeckung sind sowohl spannend als auch blamabel für die (medizinische Forscher-)Zunft. 
"Obwohl ich 1996 meine Forschungsergebnisse publizierte und dabei auch darauf hinwies, dass das TKTL1-Gen zwar ein verändertes Transketolase-Gen ist, es aber dennoch voll funktionsfähig sein könnte, interessierte sich niemand für diese Ergebnisse."

In der Schweizer Paracelsus-Klinik wird die Coy-Krebs-Diät eingesetzt, ich finde hier folgendes:

"Die Ernährung des Krebspatienten ist von allergrösster Wichtigkeit: Nahrungsmittelallergien belasten das Immunsystem und verunmöglichen, dass sich der Körper selbst gegen den Krebs wehrt. Falsche, säurebildende Ernährung fördert die Lactatbildung in der Zelle und damit den Krebs.
Die einzigartige Paracelsus Krebsdiät integriert die neusten Erkenntnisse von Dr. J. Coy, sowie diejenigen von M.O. Bruker, Gerson und Budwig."

Auf der schon angesprochenen Veranstaltung last saturday in HH wurde auch die Frage nach einer "Krebs-Diät" gestellt und der Name Coy wurde genannt.
Die Antwort von Prof. Kleeberg war, dass es eine Krebs-Diät nicht gibt.

Tja, gibt es sie oder gibt es sie nicht?

bonne soirée,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

> Auch das Buch von Dr. Coy habe ich heute bekommen - sehr empfehlenswert!
> 
> Nach Barry Sears ist das echt ne Steigerung !
> (falls jemand den Sears nicht mitbekommen hat, hier kann man nachlesen)
> 
> Warum gibts kaum Herzkrebs?
> Wieso haben Blauwale, die 120 Tonnen Biomasse ihr eigen nennen und Jahrzehnte alt werden, genauso wenig Probleme mit Krebs wie die meisten Tiere - wie passt das mit der Mutations-Theorie der Krebsenstehung zusammen, nach der doch pro gegebener Zell-Anzahl immer ein gewisser Prozentsatz mutiert?
> usw. - von Coy kann man biologisch Erfrischendes hören.
> ( Nobelpreisträger Lederberg: "Wie vermeiden Wale und Riesenkraken ein einziges neoplastisches Ereignis in ihrer riesigen Biomasse?")
> ...


Hallo Rudolf,

natürlich gibt es die Krebsernährung. Ich mache es schon lange genug. Die Frage ist nur, erlebe ich noch den Glukose / Sauerstoffumschwung?
Coy befürworten anscheinend hellere Köpfe als Dr. Kleeberg. Ich kenne inzwischen so viele versierte Befürworter, deren Meinung ich akzeptiere.

Für mich gibt es noch Unklatheiten. Mein Lactat messe ich seit Jahren. Der Wert ist steigend, jetzt auf 1,9 <2,2 mmol / l (wenn er stimmt), wie kommt das, trotz extremer Ernährung. 

Die EDIM Werte sind nicht nachvollziehbar. Bei mir 198, bei einem PCAler aus dem Forum, evtl. noch stärker metastasiert (PSA 6500), ist der Wert ca. 146. Bei einer metastasierten Krebskranken (ich weiss nicht welcher Krebs) ist der Wert 76, also keine Vergärung. Bei nicht Krebskranken (vermutlich) sind die Werte über 330, unerklärlich. Da besteht noch viel Erklärungsbedarf von Dr. Coy.
Bleib an der Sache dran.

Guß Konrad

----------


## helmutS

Hallo,
auch ich habe mir das Buch von Dr. Coy gekauft und einige darin angeführte Rezepte bereits ausprobiert. Nicht schlecht. Verstehe aber wirklich nicht, dass man im Buch z. B. auch ein Rezept für Currywurst und Pommes findet. Die Zutaten sind zwar etwas besser, aber immerhin ist eine Bratwurst dabei. Was soll das?
Auch ich würde mal den TKTL1-Bluttest machen lassen. Habe aber auch hier so meine Zweifel! Nachdem wir das PSA als Tumormarker haben, warum dann noch TKTL1? Zumal die Werte dann noch so unterschiedlich ausfallen, wie von Konrad berichtet?! Was kann man dann damit anfangen? Wenn man auf der Website www.tktl1.eu nachschaut, dann ist unter "Expression of TKTL1 in tumor tissue" bei den Krebserkrankungen PK überhaupt nicht angeführt.
Auch habe ich bisher noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen können, was der Bluttest überhaupt kostet. Angeblich soll der Test sogar von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen bezahlt werden. Wie kann ich aber meinen Urologen oder Hausarzt davon überzeugen, für mich einen solchen Test machen zu lassen?
Für Ratschläge dazu wäre ich dankbar.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo,
> auch ich habe mir das Buch von Dr. Coy gekauft und einige darin angeführte Rezepte bereits ausprobiert. Nicht schlecht. Verstehe aber wirklich nicht, dass man im Buch z. B. auch ein Rezept für Currywurst und Pommes findet. Die Zutaten sind zwar etwas besser, aber immerhin ist eine Bratwurst dabei. Was soll das?


ja, sowas stört mich auch.
aber das ist halt das "compliance"-problem: verhalten sich die "Patienten" wirklich so, wie sie sollen? da geht man doch von vorneherein besser davon aus, dass man sich an die alltagsgewohneiten heranschleichen sollte.
also bietet Coy / Tavarlin Brot an, anstatt zu propagieren, auf Brot schlicht zu verzichten usw.

aber das hatte mich schon mal bei Sears zum grübeln gebracht. der macht schoko-riegel z.B. Aber als ich die mal gegessen hatte, fand ich doch, nicht schlecht.

und so ist auch die "anti-inflammatorische" Salami von Coy nicht schlecht. 
oder die in dem buch vorgestellte süssung durch Isomaltulose, das kannte ich auch noch nicht.




> Auch ich würde mal den TKTL1-Bluttest machen lassen. Habe aber auch hier so meine Zweifel! Nachdem wir das PSA als Tumormarker haben, warum dann noch TKTL1? Zumal die Werte dann noch so unterschiedlich ausfallen, wie von Konrad berichtet?! Was kann man dann damit anfangen? Wenn man auf der Website www.tktl1.eu nachschaut, dann ist unter "Expression of TKTL1 in tumor tissue" bei den Krebserkrankungen PK überhaupt nicht angeführt.


ich hab die seite auch angeschaut.
interessant ist, dass unter "Expression of TKTL1 in normal tissue" beim Brustgewebe nix, aber beim Prostatagewebe immerhin eine schwache expression
die werte selbst und auch das, was Konrad berichtet hat, kann ich (noch) nix zu sagen




> Auch habe ich bisher noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen können, was der Bluttest überhaupt kostet. Angeblich soll der Test sogar von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen bezahlt werden. Wie kann ich aber meinen Urologen oder Hausarzt davon überzeugen, für mich einen solchen Test machen zu lassen?
> Für Ratschläge dazu wäre ich dankbar.
> Viele Grüße
> Helmut


keine ahnung - ruf doch morgen einfach mal bei Tavarlin an:
TAVARLIN AG
Heidelberger Landstr. 190
64297 Darmstadt
Deutschland
fon 06151-950 55-52

tschüss,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

auch für mich sind einige Rezepte und "zugelassene" Nahrungsprodukte ungeeignet. Ich brauche auch kein Spezial-Brot oder Süssungen u.v.m.

Ich nehme von Tavalin nur das Lactat+ und die Öle, bisher zumindest.

Lieber Helmut du alter Zweifler. Andere "Köpfe" als unsere, zweifeln nicht und befürworten die TKTL 1 Sache, sehr versierte Ärzte. Die "unverständlichen" EDIM Test-Werte nüssenn wir noch klären. Meine HP und ich sind dran.

Es werden mit einer Durchflusszytometrie, das körpereigene Immunsystem genutzt und von Makrophagen aufgenommene tumorspezifische Strukturen nachgewiesen.
Zitat: "Ich habe mir den EDIM-TKTL1-Bluttest Set von Tavarlin schicken lassen. Mein Arzt Thaller hat dann Blut abgenommen und den Test ausführen lassen. Die Fa. Tavarlin organisiert die Abholung und schickt dann den Befund." Ganz einfach dieser Bluttest.

Bei dir Helmut wird vermutlich der TKTL 1 Makrophagen SCORE (einer von vielen gemessenen Werten) unter 100 (= neutral) liegen. Du machst dir seit Jahren unnötige Sorgen, meiner Meinung nach. Was machen deine Strum Erfahrungen.
Der PSA zeigt normalerweise nicht die Malignität (oder nur den Fortschritt) des PCa. Ich spreche von höher makignen Tumoren. Der Makrophagen SCORE zeigt "nur" die Malignität = Glukosevergärung an. Hohe EDIM Werte, wie bei mir 198 zeigen auch die geringe Empfindlichkeit bei Bestrahlung und Chemo (nach Coy) an.
Die 2 Tests sind nicht vergleichbar und machen ganz andere Aussagen.

Was der PSA Test aussagt wisen wir (oder auch nicht, bei "Manupulationen"). Der EDIM Test unteresucht die Konzenration von TKTL 1 Antigen in den Makrophagen und damit die Energiegewinnung durch Vergärung zu Lactat- und den Hinweis auf "harmlose" oder aggressive Krebszellen (allgemein). Und damit ein erhöhtes Metastasierungsrisiko (ähnlich wie bei der DNA-Z).
Das Testergebniss ist auch der Ausgangswert für ein Monotorierung der Ernährungs-Therapie. 

Ich kann nur empfehlen, lasst diesen Test machen, auch damit wir Erfahrung gewinnen. Das Desinteresse ist für mich unbegreiflich.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Suitum

Hallo Helmut, 
Dr. Coys Blutwurst und andere Empfehlungen mit gesättigten Fettsaeuren hat mich auch gestört. Das erinnert mich an die Atkins Diät, die ich vor Jahrzehnten machte um abzuspecken. Ich fand sie grossartig bis ich dicke Nierenkoliken und Nierensteine bekam. That was the end of that story. In einem Meeting in Planegg vorgestern mit Dr. F.E. wurde betont dass Omega 3 Fettsäuren besonders wichtig seien. 

Gruss Suitum /Franz

----------


## tubaspieler

An alle meine Vorredner,
meine PSA ist während meiner Behandlung und der Ernährungsumstellung von 6600 im Juli 2009 auf nun 0,5 im März 2010 gefallen. Ich hatte erst angefangen nach Dr. Coy mich zu ernähren. Mein Heilpraktiker hat nach einem Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeitstest diese Ernährung überarbeitet. Ich bekam dann einen Ernährungsplan, der noch weniger zulässt als der von Dr. Coy. Es ist mir am Anfang auch sehr schwer gefallen, mich danach zu richten. Mit der Unterstützung meiner Frau habe ich es aber hinbekommen. Diese Ernährung halte ich nun seit Oktober 2009 durch.
Ich finde, es ist nun schwer zu sagen, dass mein nun niedriger PSA-Wert nur von der Schulmedizin kommt (wie meine Ärzte sagen) bzw. kann man auch nicht sagen, dass es nur von der Ernährungsumstellung kommt (wie mein Heilpraktiker sagt).
Ich denke, die Schulmedizin und Heilpraktiker zusammen gefasst können sich sehr gut ergänzen und wie bei mir zu einem solchen Erfolg verhelfen. Es kann natürlich sein, dass der PSA irgendwann wieder ansteigt, dass haben zumindest dir Ärzte in der UNI-Klinik Mainz zu mir gesagt. Aber abwarten, Grünen TEE trinken und beide Behandlungsrichtungen weiterführen.
Grüße
Georg

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Georg,

Dein Glaube an Dr. Coy und die ketogene Ernährung in allen Ehren, Dein PSA-Abfall ist aber wohl eher auf die durchgeführte Orchiektomie zurückzuführen. 

Obwohl die Orchiektomie heutzutage weitgehend durch die Hormontherapie abglöst wurde, zeigt sie oft überraschend gute und lange Erfolge. Wir haben einen Betroffenen in unserer Gruppe, der einen ausgezeichneten Verlauf nach der Orchiektomie hat. Sein Problem liegt mehr im Trauma, das er durch die Kastration offensichtlich erlitten hat.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Anonymous3

Hallo Georg,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Verlauf. Das gibt Dir sicher Kraft und Selbstvertrauen. Lass Dich mal nicht verunsichern ! Coy Ernährung bringt schon was. Mein Uro hier in Wiesbaden schwört drauf. 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg
Andi

----------


## tubaspieler

Hallo Hansjörg,
Du magst ja vielleicht recht haben. Aber wie heist es: Der Glaube kann Berge versetzen.

Was den Betroffenen Eurer Gruppe betrifft, mir hat man folgende Aussichten gegeben: 
1. ohne Behandlung 2 bis 4 Jahre
2. mit Behandlung 10 bis 15 Jahre
Das sind natürlich nur Statistische Werte und kein Arzt garantiert einem das.
Man hätte auch auf Chemische Weise eine Hormonbehandlung durchführen können. Ich habe die Entscheidung für die Orchiektomie mit meiner Frau zusammen getroffen und wir haben das bisher nicht bereut. Will sagen, uns ist ein eventuell längeres gemeinsames Leben wichtiger als körperlicher Sex.
Grüße
Georg

----------

